
Sega Channel - xhrpost
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sega_channel
======
Jeremy1026
This was the most awesome thing in the world when I was growing up.
Unfortunately, for some reason this plus my 32x destroyed the pins in my
Genesis, probably too much weight pulling on them.

~~~
xhrpost
I had a bunch of Sega consoles from that generation but don't remember the
Sega Channel (granted I wasn't in a Time Warner service area). It just blows
my mind that a system for essentially downloading games from the 'cloud' so to
speak was available 20 years ago.

------
Psysop
I remember this being HUGE at disney hotels at the time. It was really
awesome, but I can't say I knew of anybody personally that did have it.

